# Are these papers fake ?



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

I am very suspicious about these AKC papers . I cannot find this breeders name or kennel anywhere online. I am considering buying a 5 month old female from a couple who bought her from this breeder supposedly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

where are the papers?


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Let's hope it works now.*

I loaded the papers first and the stupid dog pic shows up lol


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> where are the papers?[/
> 
> I can't even find the breeders name on Facebook.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

If you can't read what it says, supposedly both the Sire and Dam are from MK1 if that means anything. Google has been inconclusive.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If i google my breeders name or kennel name and state it will come up in shows schedules results things like that but she doesn't have Facebook or a website. Just set in her ways and not interested in computers. People seek her puppies out through word of mouth. Did you go on the akc website. Is she mentioned in the list of breeders. Did you trying googling sire and dams name it is hard to read names on paper.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> where are the papers?


Onyx'girl , I am also in SW Michigan. Supposedly this breeder Kim Anne Long is from Battle Creek . I can't find anything online about her online whatsoever.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

submit the information to the AKC and ask them to verify.

there seems to be a DNA ? that will help you.

backyard breeder? 

registration isn't everything and sometimes isn't anything 

what is the dog like .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have seen her name now and then on a local GSD page. If you are wary or untrusting of her, don't get a pup from her, there are many good breeders in the area. https://www.facebook.com/kim.long.3950
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Wes...im longhttps://www.facebook.com/kim.long.3950

What are the parents registered names? I can't read them on that paper you posted.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

carmspack said:


> submit the information to the AKC and ask them to verify.
> 
> there seems to be a DNA ? that will help you.
> 
> ...


Haven't gotten to meet the dog yet. Yes there are DNA numbers. In my limited experience, when a breeder has legit working dog lines they usually are going to show up online someplace. I googled the dogs but nothing really concrete shows up. Either way, what stops a person from just finding dog names online and putting those names on the paper ? The papers show up way better in an email if anyone here wants a better look at them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't pm you as you don't have enough posts....and I don't want to share my address here. Join that fb page I linked, I am an admin there.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I have seen her name now and then on a local GSD page. If you are wary or untrusting of her, don't get a pup from her, there are many good breeders in the area. https://www.facebook.com/kim.long.3950
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Wes...im longhttps://www.facebook.com/kim.long.3950
> 
> What are the parents registered names? I can't read them on that paper you posted.


Registered name for Sire is MK1's Sargeant Jackson Von Der Gauss and the Dam is MK1's Brandi Leigh's Rica


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I can't pm you as you don't have enough posts....and I don't want to share my address here. Join that fb page I linked, I am an admin there.


Thank you so much ! That worked wonders ! I'm leaning towards the papers being legit now that I've found her on FB and I can see her working protection with her dogs.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

These people bought this dog from her and they don't even keep it in the house. They keep 4 GSD in the barn and it has no lights according to the owner. So the dog is 5 months and not housebroken and I'm also concerned with socialization issues


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

profchaos71, I sent you a pm on fb.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mk1'S sargeant jackson von der gauss not yet two yrs old.
Mk1's Brandi Leigh's Rica 
I wouldn't pay for a pup from this breeding....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

******comment removed by ADMIN** -- the dam line going back for generations as far as you can see without any particular plan , then breeding to a male that is not bad , recognized working lines.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

profchaos71 said:


> These people bought this dog from her and they don't even keep it in the house. They keep 4 GSD in the barn and it has no lights according to the owner. So the dog is 5 months and not housebroken and I'm also concerned with socialization issues


Hello, I have had 2 'unsocial' shepherds, and believe me, its no picnic! 'Lady' was going to be PTS, so we stepped in, and 'Stella' from a BYB. Stella had no friends/playmates until she was close to 10 years old. Good luck with your decision


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

German Shepherd Dog | Puppies | Battle Creek | Michigan |

There is a contact number for her there


I got distracted while typing this, and now have realized its been figured out lol.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

I am talking to the breeder now. She said that the breeding was not planned and she says it wasn't one of her proudest moments . Her daughter took in all of her dogs while they were getting a new house and moving and the dogs were not always kept apart during that time.


----------



## profchaos71 (Dec 14, 2014)

Also the guy selling the dog appears to be a foster brother to the breeders son in law and is selling the dog for more than he paid behind the breeders back.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would pass sounds to shady


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Getting a GSD is a life changing experience and you want to rule out as many risks as possible. I would take my money and find a reliable breeder with a good reputation; one who titles his/her dogs, health checks, sound temperament etc.
And this breeder cannot manage his/her own breeding dogs.....


----------



## Meatloaf76 (Jun 10, 2021)

profchaos71 said:


> *Let's hope it works now.*
> 
> I loaded the papers first and the stupid dog pic shows up lol


Hi I’m about to buy a pup from Birmingham and the papers the owner sent are these so can anyone clear this up is this fake. Please help


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What you see in the first post of this thread aren't AKC papers, but the REGISTRATION FORM to apply to register the dog with AKC.

I think the way this works is when a litter is born, the breeder registers the litter with AKC, but individual registration is often left to the new owner. This saves the breeder from having to pay the registration fee. 

If you want to check if the parents are registered, there is a dog lookup on the AKC website. You can use either the dog's name or registration number: Dog Search


----------

